# Suche pc stuhl



## Deathranger (6. August 2013)

Suche einen neuen pc stuhl kann leider nur max 40 euro ausgeben gibt es dafür schon etwas gutes oder eher nur schlechtes?


----------



## jamie (6. August 2013)

Tendenziell sind Modelle bis 40€ nicht High-End, dessen solltest du dir Bewusst sein. Ich würde vllt. ein Bissel mehr ausgeben. Fahr einfach mal zu IKEA, Wallach oder sonstewo hin und probier ein paar Stühle aus. Internetkauf empfiehlt sich bei größeren Möbeln nicht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. August 2013)

Ich habe meinen Stuhl auch in einem Möbelhaus gekauft, da kann man sie wenigstens alle ausprobieren bzw probesitzen und genau begutachten.
Und ob das jetzt ein Stuhl speziell für PC oder ein allgemeiner Bürostuhl ist, ist doch eher egal, ich bevorzuge sogar die Bürostühle, einfach deswegen weil die Auswahl besser ist und die Qualität von der ganzen Bandbreite profitiert.


----------



## Deathranger (6. August 2013)

hum ok


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (6. August 2013)

Schwing dich ins auto jnd fahr zu Ikea oder ins Dänische Bettenlager, da kannste auch Probesitzen, dann schreibst du dir die namen deiner Favoriten auf und bestellst die sachen zum halben preis im netz


----------



## Laudian (6. August 2013)

DeluxeBaerchen schrieb:


> dann schreibst du dir die namen deiner Favoriten auf und bestellst die sachen zum halben preis im netz


 
Das ist aber nicht gerade die feine englische Art. Wenn man probesitzt, und einem eines der getesteten Modelle zusagt, dann sollte man es auch vor Ort kaufen. Die Vorteile des Ladengeschäfts zu nutzen und dann im internet bestellen ist einfach asozial.

Und gerade Stühle, auf denen man oft mehrere Stunden am Stücl verbringt würde ich nicht auf gut Glück bestellen. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als auf einem ungemütlichen Stuhl zu sitzen.


----------



## DeluxeBaerchen (6. August 2013)

Da wir nicht in England wohnen, kommt das in frage, Ikea macht so viel umsatz durch Beschei$en usw, die haben sowas auch mal verdient


----------



## Deathranger (6. August 2013)

ja mehr wir 40 euro kann ich leider wie gesagt nicht ausgeben, Da ich noch schüler bin wird ich nur 40 euro von meinen eltern bekommen fürn stuhl wo ich auch schon sehr dankbar bin.


----------



## cryzen (6. August 2013)

MALKOLM Drehstuhl - schwarz - IKEA

Kann dir diesen sehr an Herz legen habe ich mir auch geholt un bin mehr als zu frieden


----------



## Kotor (6. August 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht gerade die feine englische Art. Wenn man probesitzt, und einem eines der getesteten Modelle zusagt, dann sollte man es auch vor Ort kaufen. *Die Vorteile des Ladengeschäfts zu nutzen und dann im internet bestellen ist einfach asozial*.
> 
> Und gerade Stühle, auf denen man oft mehrere Stunden am Stücl verbringt würde ich nicht auf gut Glück bestellen. Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als auf einem ungemütlichen Stuhl zu sitzen.



Was ist denn hier los. Sicher macht man das, wenns billiger sein sollte. 

Diese Geschäfte befeuern dich mit Werbung und schmeißen Schnäppchen ohne Ende raus für Zeug das komplett unnötig ist, teils von Billigarbeitern in anderen Ländern gefertigt, teils nicht umweltschonend da zu viel produziert. Die Bonzen sitzen in ihren dicken Autos und verdienen sich dumm und dämlich, wobei ihre Arbeiter/Angestellten wie Roboter ihren Job verrichten sollen, und der Bürger der nur 40€ für nen Sessel hat, soll nicht das billigere Angebot nehmen ?

Bitte probiere ALLE Sessel, Betten, Kästen, ... Ausstellungsstücke! im Geschäft aus. Wenn du im Netz das gleiche Teil billiger bekommst, bestellst du einfach. 

Ich hab von hier einen mömax Suche - Drehstühle  ... jedoch würd ich noch 20-40€ dazusparen und dann zuschlagen.


----------



## fastcheck (9. August 2013)

Beim Stuhl solltest du auf keinen Fal sparen! Dein Rücken wird es dir später mal danken!


----------



## -Bierbaron- (12. August 2013)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall probe sitzen und einen nehmen mit Kopfstütze, gerade wenn man länger sitzt. 
Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mir endlich einen gekauft, der meinen normalen Stuhl ersetzt (mein Rücken dankt es mir)  
Also nicht am falschen Ende sparen!


----------



## Deathranger (20. August 2013)

Naja ich Muss sparren mehr wie 40 euro werde. ich von meinen eltern nicht. bekommen. weil klar 40 euro stühl ist auch so mega gut fürn rücken. von hercules. nicht. mfg
Meine ich bin. immer hin dankbar das ich 40 euro dazu. bekomme.


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2013)

fastcheck schrieb:


> Beim Stuhl solltest du auf keinen Fal sparen! Dein Rücken wird es dir später mal danken!


 
Aha, wieso denn das nicht`?


----------



## ЯoCaT (20. August 2013)

need for seat


----------



## Rindfleisch3 (20. August 2013)

wenn es mit dem geld wirklcih so knapp ist, kannst du dir mal überlegen zu nem möbelhaus zu fahren der restposten hat.
Ansonsten gibt es in ikea die sog. Fundgrube wo reklamierte, genutze oder  minimal beschädgite artikel oftmals für weniger als die hälfte des ursprünglichen preises angeboten werden.


----------



## Deathranger (20. August 2013)

Jo das ist natürlich ne id. nur wir haben in marburg kein ikea nur ehm Somit


----------



## Laudian (20. August 2013)

Soll es ernsthaft noch Ecken in Deutschland geben wo der nächste Ikea mehr als 30 Minuten entfernt ist ? Unfassbar! Da sollte unsere Regierung mal eingreifen


----------



## Deathranger (20. August 2013)

xD aufjeden  ironie off ne glaube in geißen ist einer ist ja nicht all so weit weg. kann man ja mit dem zug hin fahren.


----------

